# Moin !



## tobias (22 Juni 2003)

Moin,
Kam aus dem Link des Roboter-Forums hier vorbei- und denke das passt ganz gut. Allem vorweg: Allen Guten Tag.

Zwischendurch versuche ich immer mal wieder meine Haus_SPS'sen" zu verstehen (S7-200 und 300), ein Unterfangen mit oft weniger Erfolg ... (besser: Ich versteh die, die mich aber nicht ...) :twisted: .
Habe das "Gerät" probeweise auch mal auf Räder gestellt und wenn es hier Verbindungen zur "Roboterei" gibt ist das genau das Thema.    

Soweit kurz zur "Einleitung"; ich habe demnächst sicherlich viele Fragen.
mfg
tobias


----------



## Markus (22 Juni 2003)

willkommen!

nur zu, dafür ist das forum da...


----------

